# I've lurked here awhile



## ozro (Feb 9, 2018)

I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues.
I have read enough posts here that I feel I know some of you. I figured I would post here so if anyone cares, they might know a bit about me.
First, I am 60ish white male. I am single, but not alone. I am bisexual. I have a BT in Civil Engineering, a BS in Geology and a BS in Ag. Science.
Second, I live off-grid in Arizona. I own ten acres and a four mile easment into that property which borders the "Newlands" section of the Navajo Nation. My nearest nieghbor is about 4 miles away, where my first gate is.
I did build that road myself, such as it is. I controll access to a large area because I own easment, and I built the road. 
I am several miles from a powerline that I could tie in to, and use a combination of solar, wind and generator to create my own power. I haul my drinking water, but water for my farm comes from the rainwater i collect, or my self installed wellpoint.
I have lived off grid most of my life. I farm herbs, produce, saffron spice and medical marijuana. I raise chickens, goats and dogs. (Pit bulls and heelers) ASM uses my property and surrounding area for drills and training. 
In season i sell my produce in town, i raise and sell garden starts. I sell my spices directly to certain chefs in albuquerque and Tucson.
Sanders AZ is twenty some miles away by dirt road, and i can catch I40 there. Due the the Navajo Nation being a shithole, there is nothing but a Family Dollar and a Conoco there. White folks dont go there unarmed, and commonly get robbed getting gas there.
If i want a actual grocery store, Gallup, nm , Showlow, Az or Holbrook are all about the same distance away. All are modern towns off the rez.
I have views politally that might be a little bit to the anarchy side of the right. I believe we should all live and let live, as well as treat each other with respect. I have no tolerance for trespassers or stupid people. I dont go about bothering other people, and I expect the same.
I have enjoyed reading this board for awhile, and recently have made a few posts. I lose respect for those that immediately turn to insults, rather than actual discussion. Those that start from a position of racism lose my respect and my interest immediately. I could give a rats ass what color you are, make your own way and you will have my respect. 
If my candidates had won the presidential elections for the past 24 years, there would have been alternating terms of Donald Duck, Mick E. Mouse and Popeye the sailor. I have not been impressed with any presidential candidate in my lifetime, the last one I voted for was George H.W.Bush. That said; I have not hated or villianized any of our presidents, i have, and do hope for their success for our country. I thought it was insane how Mr. Obama was villianized and think the same of those doing the same to Mr Trump. 
I do hate Hillary. You read that right. Its personal. I was married once, and the ex is a cousin of sid Blumenthal. She enlisted him and janet Napolitano in a very unfair fashion against me. I havnt heard from my two children in over 20 years, and its the fault of people associated with hillary clinton. Its not political, its personal.
I had one person call me crazy for commenting on here,, " it will be ok as long as you stay on your side of my gate"
Maybe that person and others will see from what Ive told you, thats not crazy. Its survival, and its kind. I get illegals passing through, methheads looking to run a lab, thieves and have even caught one person oyt here with multiple murder warrants and gang ties....way out here. 
I am so far out, and have so many warning signs, its clear I want to be left alone. There is no reason, none at all, for anyone to be past my gate except to be up to no good. 
I guess I typed a long intro, oh well. Read as much or as little as you want. 
The pic in my profile is my great great grandfather, a civil war vet from Pennsylvania. His name was....you guessed it Ozro.
So howdy all.....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Great intro.  Thanks for that, and huzzah for off-the-grid living.   So welcome to the upstairs.  

Was your grandfather Greek?  Or did he just like pasta?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues.
> I have read enough posts here that I feel I know some of you. I figured I would post here so if anyone cares, they might know a bit about me.
> First, I am 60ish white male. I am single, but not alone. I am bisexual. I have a BT in Civil Engineering, a BS in Geology and a BS in Ag. Science.
> Second, I live off-grid in Arizona. I own ten acres and a four mile easment into that property which borders the "Newlands" section of the Navajo Nation. My nearest nieghbor is about 4 miles away, where my first gate is.
> ...



Saffron a nice luxury.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome to the board (if a bit late, since you've been here for a while).  A sadly large number of posters go straight to insults and stereotypes, but there is also some good discussion and debate that can be found.  The trick is having the patience to wade through the chaff to find the wheat.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues.
> I have read enough posts here that I feel I know some of you. I figured I would post here so if anyone cares, they might know a bit about me.
> First, I am 60ish white male. I am single, but not alone. I am bisexual. I have a BT in Civil Engineering, a BS in Geology and a BS in Ag. Science.
> Second, I live off-grid in Arizona. I own ten acres and a four mile easment into that property which borders the "Newlands" section of the Navajo Nation. My nearest nieghbor is about 4 miles away, where my first gate is.
> ...


----------



## Compost (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome, Orzo.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome!
Hope your health issues are short lived, but 'til then I hope we can entertain you.


----------



## ozro (Feb 9, 2018)

Ozro wasnt greek, english but he did like to eat, according to family lore.
My health issues are short lived, i got pnemonia and strep because I didnt slow down when I had the flu. Then i spen a night outside looking for a goat, without preparing....like taking a jacket.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues.
> I have read enough posts here that I feel I know some of you. I figured I would post here so if anyone cares, they might know a bit about me.
> First, I am 60ish white male. I am single, but not alone. I am bisexual. I have a BT in Civil Engineering, a BS in Geology and a BS in Ag. Science.
> Second, I live off-grid in Arizona. I own ten acres and a four mile easment into that property which borders the "Newlands" section of the Navajo Nation. My nearest nieghbor is about 4 miles away, where my first gate is.
> ...


Welcome
You live an interesting life

You should offer a different perspective

Living off the grid....where do you get your internet?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Welcome!
> Hope your health issues are short lived, but 'til then I hope we can entertain you.





OldLady said:


> Hope your health issues are short lived, but 'til then I hope we can entertain you.


Seriously, OL?

2 ways to take that


----------



## Tilly (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome, Ozro. Your life sounds fascinating and will be good to hear more.


----------



## ozro (Feb 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> > I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues.
> ...


Verizon cell phone niehbor. I also have siriusxm, but no tv.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...


I'm not following you at all. 
I think maybe you've been hanging around in the Flame Zone too much.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





OldLady said:


> Hope your health issues are short lived,



Geddit?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues.
> I have read enough posts here that I feel I know some of you. I figured I would post here so if anyone cares, they might know a bit about me.
> First, I am 60ish white male. I am single, but not alone. I am bisexual. I have a BT in Civil Engineering, a BS in Geology and a BS in Ag. Science.
> Second, I live off-grid in Arizona. I own ten acres and a four mile easment into that property which borders the "Newlands" section of the Navajo Nation. My nearest nieghbor is about 4 miles away, where my first gate is.
> ...



*"I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues."*

I hope you are back to good health very soon, I wish you well.

Also Hello.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




"Hope your health issues are short lived,"

are you hoping he gets better, or dies?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...



Yes that OL hopes he returns to health or OL hopes the end is fast.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



^^^^ We post this at the same time


----------



## Votto (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues.
> I have read enough posts here that I feel I know some of you. I figured I would post here so if anyone cares, they might know a bit about me.
> First, I am 60ish white male. I am single, but not alone. I am bisexual. I have a BT in Civil Engineering, a BS in Geology and a BS in Ag. Science.
> Second, I live off-grid in Arizona. I own ten acres and a four mile easment into that property which borders the "Newlands" section of the Navajo Nation. My nearest nieghbor is about 4 miles away, where my first gate is.
> ...


Welcome

Damn, I don't even know this much about myself.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Welcome!
> Hope your health issues are short lived, but 'til then I hope we can entertain you.



^^^^ This is OL right now:






This is OL in twenty minutes from now:


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2018)

Tilly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


no?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



^^^^ Stop arguing with people and just admit that I am correct about everything


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Using a term like short-lived has thrown everyone but Ozro for a loop.  He knows what I meant.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I'm not arguing with anyone.  On this thread, anyway.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> Then i spen a night outside looking for a goat, without preparing....like taking a jacket.



Ya know what, the Philadelphia Eagles just did the same thing the other night.  But they were prepared, and they got the goat.



Amirite or what ChrisL  ?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I agree --- that's a head-scratcher.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyone who hates hitlery must be OK.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> Ozro wasnt greek, english but he did like to eat, according to family lore.
> My health issues are short lived, i got pnemonia and strep because I didnt slow down when I had the flu. Then i spen a night outside looking for a goat, without preparing....like taking a jacket.



*"Then i spen a night outside looking for a goat,"*

You did not find that goat outside, that goat was inside waiting for you all the time


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues.
> I have read enough posts here that I feel I know some of you. I figured I would post here so if anyone cares, they might know a bit about me.
> First, I am 60ish white male. I am single, but not alone. I am bisexual. I have a BT in Civil Engineering, a BS in Geology and a BS in Ag. Science.
> Second, I live off-grid in Arizona. I own ten acres and a four mile easment into that property which borders the "Newlands" section of the Navajo Nation. My nearest nieghbor is about 4 miles away, where my first gate is.
> ...



Greetings. On the grid it's best to break it up into paragraphs. Even if the paragraphs don't really separate anything it makes it look more Mount Pilot and less Mayberry. 

Here's generally how 'discussions' go here:


----------



## Votto (Feb 9, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Anyone who hates hitlery must be OK.



Obama hates her.

To be fair, everyone hates her.

Go on now, take it back.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



What kind of weirdo would read that into it?  



Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh, I see.  _That _kind.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome, ozro.  Stick around.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

ricechickie said:


> Welcome, ozro.  Stick around.



Haha, Rice meets Orzo and talks about "sticking".  I see what you did there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



^^^^ ogo....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Oosie's English is very good but she hasn't yet learned to spell the word _co-rect*al*_.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



What is it ogo? I have no such word I have Googled and I have Colorectal but no co-rectal, Colorectal is colon cancer. Huh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> > Then i spen a night outside looking for a goat, without preparing....like taking a jacket.
> ...



The Philadelphia Eagles are baseball, basketball, hockey or American football?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It's a pun, Oosie.  A very punny pun if I do say so myself.  I kill me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Okay I do not get the thing so next time do one I can get or if not do not give up the day job


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ozro said:
> ...



The latter --- ahem, that is to say, the Champions thereof.  

Just ask ChrisL  --- she'll tell ya all about it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Okay I think you like the Philadelphia Eagles so congratulations.

Hey ChrisL please get your buttocks to this thread.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



This IS the day job.  For both you 'n' me.

See, auf Englisch we can just invent words, not like auf Deutsch where y'all just hook 'em together to make the world's longest train.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



She's been in hiding for five days.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It is now my dinner, roasted Sea Bass with hot fudge sauce ozro if you have not had this I recommend it's excellent also I recommend Penne with raspberry sauce and black olives, red onions, green peppers.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You're pregnant again?


----------



## ozro (Feb 9, 2018)

I am going out on a limb here, but I'd venture to say the fella that took the picture of that goat never once set a post a full 24 inches into the ground.

Thanks for your welcomes!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> I am going out on a limb here, but I'd venture to say the fella that took the picture of that goat never once set a post a full 24 inches into the ground.
> 
> Thanks for your welcomes!



My apologies.  I see I dyslexified your name into Orzo when it's actually Ozro.  Sorry about that.

Actually I like Orzo better.  You should change it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Yes Kid E expected this year, I now cannot have any Martini's for nine months WHAT is a girl to do


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> > I am going out on a limb here, but I'd venture to say the fella that took the picture of that goat never once set a post a full 24 inches into the ground.
> ...



Orco? Orca? ogo you already wanting to begin trouble....okay


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> I am going out on a limb here, but I'd venture to say the fella that took the picture of that goat never once set a post a full 24 inches into the ground.
> 
> Thanks for your welcomes!



You should stay I think you are okay


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ozro said:
> ...



Hey, I saw something close and naturally thought of food.  At least I didn't go to "ouzo".


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yes Kid E expected this year, I now cannot have any Martini's for nine months WHAT is a girl to do



Congratulations to you and Mr. Lucy... Unless you are trying for an Austrian Army, have you ever thought just maybe it is the Martini's...


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 9, 2018)

Votto said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who hates hitlery must be OK.
> ...




Got me there bro...

damn. 

For that matter I bet Bill hates her too.


----------



## Votto (Feb 9, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



She even hates herself.

She goes into convulsions she hates herself so much.

She even has to wear hats outside least birds target her.

It's just sad really.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 9, 2018)

Ozro My first thought reading your intro was of this little diddy...






Your intro was more than likely the most interesting I have read in along time... I hope you have an acute sense of humor... I have had some great bellie guffaws from postings... Soak up the good news and shed the crap... Welcome...


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome the most interesting man on USMB...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Kid E expected this year, I now cannot have any Martini's for nine months WHAT is a girl to do
> ...



Thanks darling, well ZZ PUPPS has told me we have enough for a basketball team, we do not do basketball so I think instead we have multiple Bobsleigh teams and also Pupps tell me that I should now just give in my Bundesheer career as I have asigned myself to a full unit 24/7 for at least 16 years 

The time difference is not a good happening but we are going to watch the Olympics, we have many participating 105 people team we have in South Korea and also I have several friends who are in the Alpine Skiing and Bobsleigh, I add that our Flag Bearer is a friend and her family and my family have been friends for many decades, Anna Fenninger although since marriage to Manuel Veith he was one of our Snowboarders but now is retired she is called Anna Veith.

Anna Veith - Wikipedia






^^^^ This picture is from the Audi Fis Alpine Skiing World Cup Women's Super G in Cortina D'Ampezzo, Italy it was in January 2018.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Welcome the most interesting man on USMB...



^^^^ Who is this man? For an older man he is very attractive and also has nice hands.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome the most interesting man on USMB...
> ...



He is handsome..He has been around as the dos equis ad man for years..

.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 9, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Do you know who he is this man?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 9, 2018)

ozro said:


> I have only recently started posting here, mostly because I'm stuck inside due to health issues.
> I have read enough posts here that I feel I know some of you. I figured I would post here so if anyone cares, they might know a bit about me.
> First, I am 60ish white male. I am single, but not alone. I am bisexual. I have a BT in Civil Engineering, a BS in Geology and a BS in Ag. Science.
> Second, I live off-grid in Arizona. I own ten acres and a four mile easment into that property which borders the "Newlands" section of the Navajo Nation. My nearest nieghbor is about 4 miles away, where my first gate is.
> ...


You must be really sick to start posting here.





oh, and as is part of our tradition;   Do you have any naked pics of yourself?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy...

The Most Interesting Man in the World - Wikipedia


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Filthydelphia Beagles.    Just a fluke that they made it to the SB and beat the Pats.  The Pats will be contenders again next year though, Lucy.  You can take THAT to the bank!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



It's too bad you don't know Jack Shit about football, eh?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> The Pats will be contenders again next year though


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

I could teach you some things Pogo.  I know a lot about football.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

The Pats have been contenders pretty much every year for the past 10 years.    That alone is an impressive feat that not many other teams can say.  They are a formidable foe, and you definitely don't want to make enemies with a Pats fan because you will pay and pay dearly.    With your SOUL.  Mwa ha ha.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The Pats will be contenders again next year though



Why are you quoting my posts?  I thought I made it clear that I was through with you?  Buh bye now.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ya see Oosie --- this is why I call them the New England Butthurtriots.

See what I did there?  Invented another word.  Chris will explain what it means.  Over to you Chris....


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Are you serious though?  The Pats HAVE been contenders for Super Bowl championships pretty much every year for the last 10 years at least.  Lol!  If you deny this simple fact, that just proves you are a know nothing big talker.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Give it up, Pogs.  I know more about football than you.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah well that was then and this is now.  Call us the Iggles 'cause we're ready to fly!  (thanx to Tina Fey)


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I guess in a way that's an explanation-by-demonstration.  

Course, if you wanna talk who knows more about football --- which one of us predicted the outcome?  

Take your time....


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The only thing good about Philly is "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."  Trailer park trashy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You don't understand plays or the game.  That much is toooooo obvious.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello and welcome,,continue fussing...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

This is a football thread now!!!  Thank Pogo for that.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> This is a football thread now!!!  Thank Pogo for that.


yeah, shitty old man football league......


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 9, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Why are you quoting my posts? I thought I made it clear that I was through with you? Buh bye now.



Because it is always wise to have another copy of a stupid post, and I thought your post was stupid... You have absolutely no clue what is going to happen to the Pat's Management or roster... Go ahead and pretend you do...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you quoting my posts? I thought I made it clear that I was through with you? Buh bye now.
> ...



*flips the bird*


----------



## Pogo (Feb 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you quoting my posts? I thought I made it clear that I was through with you? Buh bye now.
> ...



I just hope they give Bill Bellichick enough money to get a decent apartment so he doesn't have to walk around looking like he spent the night sleeping on a subway grate.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey OP, you are a real American.....Welcome.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hmmm.  Somehow, I doubt this will ever be a problem, considering he is a multimillionaire.  Lol.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


there's no such thing as an nfl geezer league

true story


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 10, 2018)

48 years old 1975 Oakland Blanda Geo


----------



## OldLady (Feb 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


My deepest sympathies.


----------



## playtime (Feb 10, 2018)

howdy do & welcome aboard the board.   i'm sure we'll cross paths soon....


----------



## Erinwltr (Feb 13, 2018)

Cool name, Ozro.  So new here I can't even figure out how to edit my profile yet.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 13, 2018)

There are laws against lurking in some towns.


----------



## ozro (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't care what laws say, im gonna lurk anyway.

Just a heads up folks...watch this flu going around. Last week i was told i had pneumonia but the meds didnt help and i ended up in ER monday because i was blue. I am now told its flu, strep and pnemonia. 
Oddly it has been worse since the fever went away Saturday, since then my temp been 93 to 95 and now im iold thats bad.
Just hope it helps someone else...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> 48 years old 1975 Oakland Blanda Geo



Blanda was a warrior


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 13, 2018)

ozro said:


> I don't care what laws say, im gonna lurk anyway.
> 
> Just a heads up folks...watch this flu going around. Last week i was told i had pneumonia but the meds didnt help and i ended up in ER monday because i was blue. I am now told its flu, strep and pnemonia.
> Oddly it has been worse since the fever went away Saturday, since then my temp been 93 to 95 and now im iold thats bad.
> Just hope it helps someone else...



Hope all is well......take care


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 13, 2018)

ozro said:


> I don't care what laws say, im gonna lurk anyway.
> 
> Just a heads up folks...watch this flu going around. Last week i was told i had pneumonia but the meds didnt help and i ended up in ER monday because i was blue. I am now told its flu, strep and pnemonia.
> Oddly it has been worse since the fever went away Saturday, since then my temp been 93 to 95 and now im iold thats bad.
> Just hope it helps someone else...



Take it seriously and take care of yourself.  A surprising number of people still die from the flu each year, and pneumonia is no joke.  Take your meds, plenty of rest, etc. etc.

And while it is unlikely that deciding to post here had anything to do with your illness, I wouldn't completely rule it out......


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 13, 2018)

ozro said:


> I don't care what laws say, im gonna lurk anyway.
> 
> Just a heads up folks...watch this flu going around. Last week i was told i had pneumonia but the meds didnt help and i ended up in ER monday because i was blue. I am now told its flu, strep and pnemonia.
> Oddly it has been worse since the fever went away Saturday, since then my temp been 93 to 95 and now im iold thats bad.
> Just hope it helps someone else...


Best wishes on your lurking.  Hope you feel better.  As long as you are discrete with your lurking you will probably not be arrested and be forced to be Tommy’s play thing.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 14, 2018)

ozro said:


> I don't care what laws say, im gonna lurk anyway.
> 
> Just a heads up folks...watch this flu going around. Last week i was told i had pneumonia but the meds didnt help and i ended up in ER monday because i was blue. I am now told its flu, strep and pnemonia.
> Oddly it has been worse since the fever went away Saturday, since then my temp been 93 to 95 and now im iold thats bad.
> Just hope it helps someone else...



More important than welcoming you --- we want to keep you alive. With this flu -- if your fever DROPS it can be a sign of impending Septic shock. That goes quickly and you do NOT want to mess with it.. Especially KNOWING there is a secondary bacterial infection already.. For God's sake man -- take the meds and get into town..

 Get attention man. We want to hear more -- and welcome..


----------



## ozro (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello again. Gee, that post about septic shock would have been prophetic if i i had seen it monday. Anyway, it was touch and go for a few days that i dont remember much of. I just got home a bit ago and got on the internet. I honestly didnt have any interest at the hospital, but from monday to wednesday night i was out of it.
Nothing to fool with for sure.


----------



## ozro (Feb 16, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> ozro said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what laws say, im gonna lurk anyway.
> ...



Who is Tommy and what does he look like?


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 16, 2018)

ozro said:


> Hello again. Gee, that post about septic shock would have been prophetic if i i had seen it monday. Anyway, it was touch and go for a few days that i dont remember much of. I just got home a bit ago and got on the internet. I honestly didnt have any interest at the hospital, but from monday to wednesday night i was out of it.
> Nothing to fool with for sure.



Did you get yelled at the hospital also?    Local radio talk show host picked up an article from the CDC that day. I just heard that warning and figured I'd share. 

*Glad you're still a living USMB member.  *We hate to lose them before their Intro Thread is done..   Welcome to USMB..


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2018)

ozro said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > ozro said:
> ...



Would you like to arrange a meeting?      Coming to the thread late but welcome ozro and I agree with the others that you may have dodged a bullet with this nasty stuff going around so take care of yourself and don't relapse.  Looks like you're going to fit in here at USMB just fine so long as you don't forget your bullet proof vest and keep fresh batteries in your bulls**t detector.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 19, 2018)

ozro said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > ozro said:
> ...


Tommy is a LGBTQ guy with a Hitler Mustache.


----------



## ozro (Feb 19, 2018)

Which is tommy? L, g, b, t, q?
Cant be all. Personally im partial to t, mustache or not


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 19, 2018)

ozro said:


> Which is tommy? L, g, b, t, q?
> Cant be all. Personally im partial to t, mustache or not


As far as I know, he is just g.  
Maybe you will like him if you are partial to t.


----------

